# Previsão sazonal- Verão 2012



## stormy (15 Abr 2012 às 16:03)

Boas

Lanço hoje a primeira analise sazonal para o verão, em meados de Maio farei o resumo final.

No contexto de Portugal faz sentido tomar como periodo de Verão os meses de Junho a Setembro.
Para esse periodo esperam-se algumas mudanças no padrão das teleconexões, nomeadamente uma transição do ENSO para uma fase neutra, com um E based El niño e uma W based la niña, ou seja, uma anomalia positiva da temperatura da agua do mar mais proxima á costa oeste da America do sul, e a prevalencia de valores neutros ou abaixo da média no pacifico central.
O PDO manter-se-há negativo e a AMO provavelmente tornar acentuará a tendencia positiva.

As influencias disto na circulação Atmosferia entre os EUA e a Europa serão a bipartição da dorsal subtropical, com a formação de uma area de cavados semi permanentes numa região proxima aos Açores, e o fortalecimento de dois nucleos de altas pressões em altura na região de Marrocos-Argelia e na zona da Bermuda.
O storm track terá dois focos de actividade principal, um entre a zona dos Grandes lagos-Ohio valley extendendo-se pela terra nova até proximo da Gronelandia, e outro a sair das proximidades dos Açores, extendendo-se pela Europa NW/N.

Este track que evolui desde os Açores talvez seja mais activo em Agosto e Setembro, dado o incremento da actividade tropical e a consequente transferencia de energia para as latitudes mais elevadas.

Finalmente, as consequencias disto em Portugal continental serão um Junho-Julho com temperatura acima da média, mas com a precipitação tambem acima da média dada a possibilidade elevada de entrarem perturbações de W, associadas a tempo quente, humido e instavel.

Em Agosto e Setembro, com o fortalecer do track Atlantico, é provavel que a precipitação tenha uma anomalia menos significativa do que em Jun/Jul, e a temperatura terá uma anomalia positiva um pouco mais significativa...no entanto, a proximidade ás perturbações Atlanticas pode gerar algum episódio convectivo mais intenso....

Resumindo, na minha opinião, poderemos ter um Verão em geral quente, com actividade convectiva acima da média, possibilidade de algumas entradas quentes significativas, mas tambem de um ou outro episodio de tempo mais fresco associado a um fortalecimento da nortada e da circulação de W em altura.


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2012 às 15:32)

Encontro desde já 3 anos com algumas analogias nas teleconexões.
2003
1965
1960


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Abr 2012 às 16:16)

stormy disse:


> Encontro desde já 3 anos com algumas analogias nas teleconexões.
> 2003
> 1965
> 1960



Isso o que significa? Aguardo a informação na maior expectativa. É que não me lembro de como foi o Verão de 2003 

Bom, efectivamente, gostaria de saber quando posso estrear as lindas sandálias que comprei em Março 

Vá lá, please, quero um Verão fantástico


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2012 às 16:40)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Isso o que significa? Aguardo a informação na maior expectativa. É que não me lembro de como foi o Verão de 2003
> 
> Bom, efectivamente, gostaria de saber quando posso estrear as lindas sandálias que comprei em Março
> 
> Vá lá, please, quero um Verão fantástico



A Atmosfera é regida por padrões globais, que variam de modo mais ou menos oscilatório.
Esses padrões teem a ver com a temperatura do Oceano em diversos locais do mundo, a força do vortice polar ( temperatura na media Atmosfera dos polos), as flutuações da temperatura e humidade ao longo de longas faixas, etc.

Há anos em que esses padrões são similares a outros anos passados, e esses anos são chamados anos análogos.
Anos analogos partilham entre si uma Atmosfera com teleconexões parecidas, e como as teleconexões ( os tais padrões que falei acima) são parecidas, pode-se fazer uma previsão com base no que aconteceu no passado, mas sempre tentando ajustar as pequenas diferenças que são normais.

Tanto 2003 como 1965 foram anos com verões bastante quentes.
Há outros dois anos que partilham uma situação similar, 73/4, só que os anos mais analogos são mesmo 03 e 65.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2012 às 17:03)

stormy disse:


> Encontro desde já 3 anos com algumas analogias nas teleconexões.
> 2003
> 1965
> 1960





stormy disse:


> Tanto 2003 como 1965 foram anos com verões bastante quentes.
> Há outros dois anos que partilham uma situação similar, 73/4, só que os anos mais analogos são mesmo 03 e 65.











Tirando 2003, que foi o 5ºverão mais quente desde 1931, todos os outros verões que referiste estão longe de ter sido verões bastante quentes.
O verão de 60 até foi fresco.

Em 2003 tivemos uma brutal onda de calor que em alguns locais durou mais de 20 dias.
Temperaturas excepcionalmente altas em especial entre 29 de Julho e 14 de Agosto.
Mas relembro que o mês de Julho foi fresco e de nortada forte. Mesmo tendo-se registado temperaturas de 10ºC acima da médias nos últimos 3 dias do mês. Não fosse isso, e Julho teria acabado com uma anomalia de uns -2ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Abr 2012 às 17:10)

[QUOTE=stormy;3264...)

ok obrigada. Eu espero por novos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Abr 2012 às 17:17)

AnDré;32640  Mas relembro que o mês de Julho foi fresco e de nortada forte..[/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> Julho é sempre sui generis na Ericeira. Há (quase) sempre uma nortada incrível. No Verão de 2010 (ainda não era aqui _user _) todos neste forum falavam de Verão mega quente e na ericeira estava encoberto - tipo camisola e ténis à saida da praia.
> Obrigada pelo gráfico -um olhar geral bem elucidativo.


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2012 às 17:18)

André, padrões sinopticos parecidos podem não ter as mesmas consequencias.
O verão, a meu ver, vai ser globalmente quente, mas com uma elevada probabilidade de precipitação acima da média, com um padrão dado a periodos quentes, seguidos por instabilidade.

Acho que vamos ter uma situação mais similar a Agosto e Setembro do ano passado, talvez um pouco mais quente.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Abr 2012 às 17:37)

stormy disse:


> elevada probabilidade de precipitação acima da média



Pronto. Está tudo dito. Se a probabilidade é essa então ou vou ter o melhor Verão de Portugal  - o que é uma probabilidade credível - ou vai mesmo chover "cats and dogs" durante Julho e Agosto. Acreditem, a ericeira é um micro clima que os seus fâs ousam dizer: Ou se adora ou se odeia! 
O que somos é teimosos


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2012 às 18:10)

stormy disse:


> André, padrões sinopticos parecidos podem não ter as mesmas consequencias.



Ambos sabemos disso. 500km mais para oeste ou mais para este fazem toda a diferença.

O que é errado, e já o ano passado incorreste no mesmo erro, é dizeres que o ano x foi quente, quando não o foi.
A discussão que tivemos e a chamada de atenção.
Portanto o gráfico já não é novo para ti.


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2012 às 19:55)

AnDré disse:


> Ambos sabemos disso. 500km mais para oeste ou mais para este fazem toda a diferença.
> 
> O que é errado, e já o ano passado incorreste no mesmo erro, é dizeres que o ano x foi quente, quando não o foi.
> A discussão que tivemos e a chamada de atenção.
> Portanto o gráfico já não é novo para ti.



André, falhei o ano passado na previsão, e depois?
Tenho andado a tentar fazer previsões o melhor possivel, por vezes falho...tambem só as começei a fazer o ano passado...tenho muito que aprender ainda.

Este ano a minha intrepetação dos modelos é esta...logo se vê como vai correr


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2012 às 20:12)

Os modelos de maior confiança (europeus) a apontarem para um Verão com temperaturas um pouco acima da média e sem sinal na precipitação. O IRI também aponta para esse cenário. O CFS parece querer ensaiar mais um desastre prevendo uma 2ª metade do Verão abaixo da média e com precipitação acima. Logo veremos, e também ainda temos as rodadas de Maio dos modelos para ver a tendência. O meu mero palpite pessoal (não faço previsões deste tipo) é de um Verão quente, seco e problemático a nível de incêndios.


*ECMWF*















*EUROSIP (ecmwf+metoffice+meteofrance)*















*IRI*















*CFS*


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2012 às 21:13)

stormy disse:


> Encontro desde já 3 anos com algumas analogias nas teleconexões.
> 2003
> 1965
> 1960



Só por curiosidade, que dados usaste para encontrar essas analogias.


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2012 às 23:35)

Vince disse:


> Só por curiosidade, que dados usaste para encontrar essas analogias.



ENSO, PDO, AMO, winter AO, winter NAO.
Por vezes os graficos são dificieis de analisar...portanto não excluo que possa ter feito algum erro ao ler...distraido como ás vezes sou


Para fazer a sazonal, utilizo os anos analogos para uma base do padrão sinóptico, á qual faço alterações consoante as anomalias da SST, e outros factores locais, como a anomalia térmica na estação anterior, isto para todo o HN.

As alterações quefaço não são mais do que uma intrepetação das consequencias da distribuição dos padrões de anomalia na dinamica geral.


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2012 às 23:48)

stormy disse:


> ENSO, PDO, AMO, winter AO, winter NAO.



E que peso dás a cada um, como funciona a tua metodologia ? Pergunto porque dos anos que deste como analogia, pegando no ENSO por exemplo, 1965 é análogo, quase um _perfect match_, mas 2003 tem um ponto de partida radicalmente diferente, não só no ENSO como também nas anomalias da água do Atlântico. E usar o ENSO é um quebra cabeças para previsões sazonais aqui em Portugal, por exemplo o último Inverno teve um ENSO radicalmente diferente do ENSO que antecedeu o Inverno de 2004/2005, e esse Inverno foi parecido ao deste ano. Como entram essas disparidades significativas no teu método ?


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2012 às 00:08)

Vince disse:


> E que peso dás a cada um, como funciona a tua metodologia ? Pergunto porque dos anos que deste como analogia, pegando no ENSO por exemplo, 1965 é análogo, quase um _perfect match_, mas 2003 tem um ponto de partida radicalmente diferente, não só no ENSO como também nas anomalias da água do Atlântico. E usar o ENSO é um quebra cabeças para previsões sazonais aqui em Portugal, por exemplo o último Inverno teve um ENSO radicalmente diferente do ENSO que antecedeu o Inverno de 2004/2005, e esse Inverno foi parecido ao deste ano. Como entram essas disparidades significativas no teu método ?



Dou mais peso á AMO e ao PDO do que ao ENSO ou á AO/NAO do Inverno anterior.
Considero que há analogia para anos em que a condição AMO/PDO seja necessariamente cumprida.
Depois dou valor ao par AO/ENSO porque o ENSO mexe na dinamica do Pacifico, e a AO com o vortice polar, pelo que a interacção entre o forçamento do ENSO e da AO tem um papel muito importante depois na NAO, em conjunto com a AMO.

Por fim, a NAO não lhe dou muita importantcia porque acima de tudo resulta das outras e é um factor muito local.


Dou mais peso ao PDO que ao ENSO porque o PDO influencia directamente a circulação nas latitudes médias, um ano com ENSO+ pode ser disfarçado pelo PDO- ( como acho que vai suceder este ano), por exemplo.
O PDO portanto reforça ou atenua o efeito do ENSO.

Ah...quanto ao 2003.
Foi seguido de tres anos com ENSO ligeiramente/moderadamente negativo, com neutralidade no verão, portanto é a meu ver um analogo ao nivel do ENSO.
Mas na globalidade acho que 1965 é de facto o ano mais similar.
Farei a previsão final, para meados de Maio, bom base nesse ano.


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2012 às 00:18)

Olhando então para o PDO, em Março deste ano foi de -1.05 e em Março de 2003 foi de +1.51, ou seja, tal como o ENSO, é totalmente dispare em relação ao actual ponto de partida, não só em Março como nos meses anteriores.

Estou apenas com curiosidade a tentar perceber como entrou 2003 nos teus anos análogos 

ENSO
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensostuff/ensoyears.shtml

PDO
http://jisao.washington.edu/pdo/PDO.latest


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2012 às 00:19)

Há no entanto outros periodos analogos, agora a olho, como meados da decada de 50, finais da decada de 40, em que o PDO/ENSO/AMO estavam proximos da situação actual.

Mas a minha previsão não é meramente estatistica...o facto de haver 3 ou 4 teleconexões ( importantes) em sintonia não é tudo.
Como expliquei, costumo analisar depois outros padrões globais, nomeadamente o comportamento da atmosfera nos 2/3 meses antecedentes ao periodo em atenção, para depois tentar inferir um padrão possivel que resulta da interacção entre o padrão analogo e a situação real.

E claro, consulto varias fontes e tento ouvir varias opiniões.


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2012 às 00:23)

Vince disse:


> Olhando então para o PDO, em Março deste ano foi de -1.05 e em Março de 2003 foi de +1.51, ou seja, tal como o ENSO, é totalmente dispare em relação ao actual ponto de partida, não só em Março como nos meses anteriores.
> 
> Estou apenas com curiosidade a tentar perceber como entrou 2003 nos teus anos análogos
> 
> ...



Tens razão, foi falha minha, devia ter sido 2002.
2002 é que teve o ENSO analogo, mesmo assim a correlação não é perfeita porque em 02 o niño começou mais cedo.


----------



## stormy (10 Mai 2012 às 09:50)

Ok, hoje dia 10 lanço a minha previsão/opinião acerca do padrão sazonal para o Verão de 2012 ( JJAS).

A previsão aponta para um padrão nas teleconexões em que teremos um MEI neutro, com uma anomalia positiva as regiões mais proximas á costa Americana e uma situação neutra ou La niña no Pacifico central e ocidental.
Temos tambem um PDO-, uma AMO+ e um Oceano Indico quente, com prespectivas de uma Monsão activa, com actividade um pouco acima do normal.

*Aqui o mapa da anomalia da SST  prevista para o Verão, sob a carta da anomalia efectiva no dia  29/Abr/2012:*







*No que toca ao Artico, temos uma quantidade significativa de gelo acumulado:*






A minha previsão aponta para que a actividade depressionária extratropical seja supérior á média devido á presença de gelo abundante no inicio da estação, e um jet mais forte que o usual nos ultimos anos, devido ao maior contraste térmico latitudional.
As anomalias térmicas  nos Trópicos por outro lado exercem um efeito importante na convecção Tropical, que por sua vez é indispensavel para avaliar a localização e intensidade das altas pressões Subtropicais.

O padrão para o Verão no Atlantico conta com uma dorsal bipartida, com um nucleo mais proximo á Bermuda e outro conjugado com a dorsal Africana, entre a Madeira e a Argélia.
A actividade extratropical terá dois focos de desenvolvimento, um nas Grandes Lagos dos EUA e outro foco a desenvolver-se entre os Açores e a Escandinavia.
Na Gronelandia assistiremos á criação de uma area de bloqueio anticicónico transitório/semi-permantente.

Para os meses de Agosto e Setembro espera-se uma situação mais favoravel á formação de ciclones tropicais no Atlantico central, devido ao acentuar do ENSO+ e á região de aguas mais quentes, mas tambem devido á criação de uma região de baixo shear devido ao pantano em altitude que nascerá a sul dos Açores.
Assim, poderá haver uma transferencia de energia tropical mais eficaz para o ramo Açores-Escandinavia do storm track, intensificando-o e criando bloqueios sobre a Europa.

*Padrão médio para JJAS ( Actividade convectiva/ciclónica Tropical, Jet e posição das altas pressões subtropicais e depressões extratropicais):*






Assim passamos á previsão mensal


*Junho/Julho*

Tendencia para precipitação acima da média e temperatura igualmente acima dos valores médios.
Nestes meses a tendencia a meu ver mais provavel é a de um fluxo do quadrante W/SW nos niveis altos, com a passagem de perturbações nos niveis altos, trazendo com elas actividade convectiva acima do normal.
Tambem teremos a advecção de massas de ar de caracteristicas quentes e  por vezes humidas.

*Agosto*

Tendencia para um mês quente com precipitação dentro ou um pouco abaixo da média.
Teremos um acentuar do storm track entre os Açores e a Escandinavia, e o reforço do bloqueio atniciclónico sobre a PI, que poderá trazer episódios de calor intenso, mas tambem havendo a hipotese de ocorrencia de situações de instabilidade.

*Setembro*
Tendencia para temperatura ligeiramente acima da média e precipitação dentro ou pouco acima da média.
Espera-se que o inicio do mês tenha um comportamento similar a Agosto, mas que com a descida em latitude e enfraquecimento prograssivo da atla subtropical o final do mês possa trazer consigo novas perturbações, com tempo instavel.
Abre-se aqui a hipotese de um inicio de Outono instavel e humido...

*Esta previsão é baseada na intrepetação de modelos e na pesquisa em várias agencias Meteorologicas acerca das condições esperadas noutras regiões do Globo, sendo que a fiabilidade é maior para os meses de Junho e Julho, no entanto estas previsões devem ser tidas apenas como uma analise estatistica altamente falivel.*


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Mai 2012 às 11:59)

stormy disse:


> Ok, hoje dia 10 lanço a minha previsão/opinião acerca do padrão sazonal para o Verão de 2012 ( JJAS).



Boa tarde Stormy,

Obrigada pelo excelente estudo.  Todavia fiquei com o "feeling" que pela Ericeira o Verão não vai ser grande coisa  Para além dos ténis com meias vou reforçar os casacos de malha e esquecer-me esta primavera de tirar o guarda-chuva da mala do carro para estar lá na saida da praia ....


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Mai 2012 às 03:50)

Espero calor do bom


----------



## stormy (17 Mai 2012 às 00:02)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Espero calor do bom


No global a tendencia é que seja quente, especialmente a partir do fim de Julho e até meados de Setembro, com anomalia positiva da temperatura bem razoavel.

No restante periodo, até será bastante dinamico, teremos periodos de instabilidade com tempo abafado e trovoadas, periodos pelo meio mais frescos com o AA a oeste..dai não se prever que seja um Verão excessivamente seco, nem tão quente como 2010 ou 2003.

Mas não se esqueçam que a previsão que fiz é uma mera analise a modelos...nunca poderemos ter a certeza absoluta


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Mai 2012 às 16:44)

Desculpem lá, mas tanto quanto sei, o Verão mais quente da História Portuguesa foi o de 1975. 

pronto, uma piada de quem não percebe nada de meteorologia, só para se meter na conversa...


----------



## David sf (18 Mai 2012 às 15:41)

Actualização do EUROSIP (modelo que congrega a previsão do ECMWF, UKMO e MeteoFrance), para o trimestre de verão:











Prevê-se, então, um verão bastante quente na Europa de leste, e algo normal na Europa ocidental.


----------



## David sf (18 Mai 2012 às 17:18)

Actualização do ECMWF, de 15 de maio:


----------



## stormy (18 Mai 2012 às 18:09)

Parece que o padrão se está a defenir....mesmo assim com alguns contornos ainda pouco defenidos, nomeadamente o EUROSIP, que em alguns pormenores parece um pouco estranho, mas tal terá que ver provavelmente com o facto de integrar variois modelos.

A minha intrepetação da analise do ECMWF, para a posição dos centros de acção na Europa é esta:






Nem é assim muito longe daquilo que referi na minha previsão, que deverá ser algo mais deste tipo:





Á superficie teriamos o AA perto dos Açores, extendendo-se em crista para NE, e regiões de pantano associadas á baixa térmica Ibero-Saariana e a perturbações em altitude que se poderão desenvolver na area entre os Açores e a PI.
Ou seja, um Verão quente, por vezes instavel, e com a anomalia térmica mais homogenea em todo o Sul da Europa, na Europa de Leste e Russia Europeia/ Mar Negro-Caspio uma anomalia menos vigorosa mas ainda assim tendencia para um verão quente.

Em termos da dinamica da Atmosfera, acho que teremos dois tracks, um a sair da terra nova para NNE/NE, e outro, mais intenso no meio e final do verão, a sair de perto dos Açores em direcção ao Mar do norte.
Assim teremos primeiro mais instabilidade, com Cut-offs a formarem-se a oeste, e a ficarem bloqueadas pela crista que se extende entre os Açores e as Ilhas Britanicas, e depois, em Agosto e Setembro, um cavado mais intenso no Atlantico central, com  a crista a fortalecer-se mais directamnete entre Marrocos e França, com tempo mais seco e quente, terminando Setembro eventualmnete mais instavel com entradas de W ou SW.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mai 2012 às 19:39)

stormy disse:


> Parece que o padrão se está a defenir....mesmo assim com alguns contornos ainda pouco defenidos, nomeadamente o EUROSIP, que em alguns pormenores parece um pouco estranho, mas tal terá que ver provavelmente com o facto de integrar variois modelos.
> 
> A minha intrepetação da analise do ECMWF, para a posição dos centros de acção na Europa é esta:
> 
> ...



Mas para haver uma temperatura acima da média aqui não temos que ter uma depressão na zona dos Açores que faça subir a dorsal na PI, ou então uma evolução do AA para cima da PI mais concretamente em cima da região Norte !!
Com aquilo que desenhaste não teriamos uma corrente de Noroeste na parte Norte da PI invibilizando quaisquer temperaturas mais quentes????
Com esses B e A que traçaste eu vejo uma corrente mais de comportamento zonal que normalmente inviabiliza as subidas da dorsal africana !!


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2012 às 11:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas para haver uma temperatura acima da média aqui não temos que ter uma depressão na zona dos Açores que faça subir a dorsal na PI, ou então uma evolução do AA para cima da PI mais concretamente em cima da região Norte !!
> Com aquilo que desenhaste não teriamos uma corrente de Noroeste na parte Norte da PI invibilizando quaisquer temperaturas mais quentes????
> Com esses B e A que traçaste eu vejo uma corrente mais de comportamento zonal que normalmente inviabiliza as subidas da dorsal africana !!



A minha previsão aponta para uma NAO neutra a ligeiramente positiva no decorrer do Verão, embora com a tendencia para algum bloqueio transitório na região da Gronelandia e a formação de uma circulação ondulatória na Europa, com algumas cristas a surgir desde o norte de Africa á Europa central/ocidental, e tambem na Europa de leste.
No Atlantico a circulação será menos bloqueada, mas no entanto com algumas ondulações, preferencialmente a surgir proximo aos Açores ou na costa sudeste do Canadá.

Quanto ás altas pressões nos niveis baixos, teremos o AA proximo aos Açores, e uma outra região anticiclonica a surgir de tempos a tempos na Europa NW/W , ligada ao AA.
Logo, na faixa entre França/UK e a Polónia é que terão uma situação em que ora predominará o fluxo de SW com tempo quente, ora haverão algumas entradas frias de N/NW.
Na PI haverá alguma alternancia entre a circulação de leste ou sueste e de norte/nordeste, mas com pouca influencia directa das massas de ar frio.

Alias...acho que este mês de Maio está a ser um bom "test drive" daquilo que teremos especialmente em Junho e Julho....depois Agosto e Setembro serão um pouco diferentes, com a zonal Atlantica mais forte, a talvez mais bloqueio junto á PI, e logo, maior permanencia de condições de tempo quente, mesmo que por vezes com alguma instabilidade associada.

Acho que cá teremos um Verão em geral quente e tambem com anomalia positiva da precipitação, especialmente agora em Junho/Julho.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2012 às 13:46)

stormy disse:


> A minha intrepetação da analise do ECMWF, para a posição dos centros de acção na Europa é esta:



Para essa posição "dos centros de acção", como é que explicas que o modelo preveja precipitação abaixo da média no noroeste ibérico, oeste de França e oeste da Irlanda?


----------



## stormy (23 Mai 2012 às 16:33)

AnDré disse:


> Para essa posição "dos centros de acção", como é que explicas que o modelo preveja precipitação abaixo da média no noroeste ibérico, oeste de França e oeste da Irlanda?



A precipitação é de todos o parametro mais complicado de prever, especialmente nas nossas latitudes, onde há uma influencia muito grande dos anticilones subtropicais, que transportam massas de ar quente e seco nos niveis médios e altos, dificultando a iniciação convectiva.

Tambem somos sujeitos a flutuações no padrão em altura, que muitas vezes está associado a cavados, que por breves periodos podem incentivar a convecção...já por outro lado, muitas vezes temos frentes que se epxerssam só nos niveis baixos, e que geralmente geram precipitações fracas e especialmente em areas de montanha ou no litoral.

É muito complicado para um  modelo a uma escala global e sazonal prever estas flutuações, dai ser importante intrepertar os padrões que varios modelos conjugam, e depois tentar delinear uma tendencia geral para o periodo e região em estudo.

Por exemplo, a minha intrepetação dos modelos, aponta, no caso das temperaturas, uma maior probabilidade de temperaturas acima da média numa faixa ao longo do Mediterraneo, e depois para norte e nordeste sobre França-UK e Mar Negro-Ucrania, com as temperaturas abaixo da média concentradas essencialmente entre o norte da Itáia-Austria-Polonia e Russia.
Este padrão é diferente do que alguns modelos referem, mas resulta da amplicação do padrão que vejo ser mais coerente entre os varios modelos.
Claro que posso estar enganado, mas como é lógico, nestas situações não devemos intrepertar os modelos literalmente, muito menos um só...dá sempre jeito ter uma ideia geral do comportamento da atmosfera e tentar descortinar cenários plausiveis tendo em conta varios modelos e fontes


----------



## David sf (31 Mai 2012 às 22:12)

Amanhã começa o verão meteorológico,e aqui fica o resumo das previsões sazonais dos modelos europeus, que prevêem um verão normal no que toca às temperaturas, na linha do anterior:

ECMWF:

Anomalia de z500:







Temperatura a 2m:






Precipitação:






EUROSIP (baseado no ECMWF, UKMO e MeteoFrance):

Temperatura a 2m:






Precipitação:


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2012 às 21:57)

Este mês parece estar a comportar-se de modo similar á minha previsão, com o senão de estar a ser um pouco mais fresco do que a minha ideia inicial.

De resto, os modelos não mudaram muito as tendencias...há ao que parece um fortalecimento do ENSO, algo acima do que os modelos previam, e isso poderá ter o efeito, segundo raciocinio próprio que construi, de fortalecer um pouco o jet na região dos EUA, e manter um nucleo depressionario mais activo nos Grandes Lagos-Terra Nova, e um anticiclone mais forte nas Bermudas ou um pouco a leste.

Sendo assim, o padrão para Portugal mantem-se mais ou menos o mesmo...um Julho em principio parecido a este Junho mas com um tipo de sinoptica mais compativel com entradas de ar quente  sustentadas, e episodios convectivos associados a perturbações em cut-off.
Um Agosto quente e seco, e um Setembro quente e de novo instavel, principalmente a partir de meados do mês.

A novidade que me parece agora mais importante tem que ver com os trópicos...a AMO está claramente positiva... e o padrão para ASO está muito favoravel á ocorrencia de algumas perturbações tropicais numa faixa proxima aos Açores...é uma situação a acompanhar especialmente a partir do inicio de Agosto...se esta tendencia se mantiver, poderemos ter alguma depressão de origem tropical a afectar os Açores, ou mesmo a razar a PI especialmente em Setembro ou Outubro.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jun 2012 às 22:58)

stormy disse:


> Este mês parece estar a comportar-se de modo similar á minha previsão, com o senão de estar a ser um pouco mais fresco do que a minha ideia inicial.
> 
> De resto, os modelos não mudaram muito as tendencias...há ao que parece um fortalecimento do ENSO, algo acima do que os modelos previam, e isso poderá ter o efeito, segundo raciocinio próprio que construi, de fortalecer um pouco o jet na região dos EUA, e manter um nucleo depressionario mais activo nos Grandes Lagos-Terra Nova, e um anticiclone mais forte nas Bermudas ou um pouco a leste.
> 
> ...



Num ano em quase tudo semelhante a 2005/2006 só falta agora termos um período de ínicio/meio de Outono também instáveis e à semelhança dessa época. Diz a experiência que após períodos de anormalidade, seja secas ou chuvas em demasia costuma haver um período de regresso à normalidade um tanto "agressivo", daí estar tudo esperançado no início da nova época que se dará a partir Setembro. Cientificamente os dados estão lá, segundo o nosso colega Stormy, resta esperar para ver.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Jun 2012 às 12:53)

No site do IM está uma previsão a 10 dias com as temperaturas a subir até aos 41º. Que excesso. Ou tudo ou nada. Depois desta subida das temperaturas o que vai acontecer? Instabilidade?


----------



## PauloSR (21 Jun 2012 às 16:18)

*Vem aí um Verão quente*
Pouca chuva e dias mais quentes que em 2011 caracterizam a nova estação. Há uma nuance: as noites vão ser mais frias que o habitual.



Apesar da chuva da noite e da madrugada, o Verão já chegou - solstício ocorreu à meia-noite e nove minutos. A acreditar nas previsões de longo prazo, a estação que agora está a começar vai trazer calor, na medida certa. 

Este ano, o Verão promete ser mais quente que em 2011. Temperaturas elevadas, mas sem exageros nem surpresas prevê o meteorologista Pedro Viterbo: “Podemos esperar temperaturas mais altas que em 2011, o Verão típico. Por outro lado não há indicações que seja um Verão extremamente quente. Não temos razões para esperar nada de muito anómalo em termos fogos florestais, por exemplo.” 

Previsões para a estação mais quente do ano em que a chuva parece, desta vez, não querer marcar uma grande presença. “Não há nenhum sinal de precipitação. Esperamos o habitual, ou seja muito pouco em todo o Continente.” 

Mas se os dias prometem ser quentes, já as noites neste Verão vão mesmo pedir um casaco. A culpa é das baixas térmicas, explica o meteorologista: “A situação de baixa térmica, pela informação que temos, vai ocorrer mais do que o normal.” 

Certo é que, no Continente, o Verão arranca com temperaturas modestas para a época do ano. Lisboa hoje não deve ir além dos 23 graus, Faro 24 e Porto 19. Na próxima semana espera-se contudo uma acentuada subida das temperaturas, para lá dos 30.

_in_ radio renascença​link da noticia


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jun 2012 às 18:17)

ThaZouk disse:


> *Vem aí um Verão quente*
> Pouca chuva e dias mais quentes que em 2011 caracterizam a nova estação. Há uma nuance: as noites vão ser mais frias que o habitual.
> 
> 
> ...



Temperaturas mais altas do que o ano passado é um Verão típico? Portanto anomalias positivas da temperatura é um Verão típico, um Verão como o do ano passado com temperaturas normais é que não é? Esse tipo de coisas são ditas muitas vezes pelos media, mas por um meteorologista?


----------



## David sf (21 Jun 2012 às 21:09)

Análise da notícia, que para além da mais valia informativa, face à ausência de actualizações da previsão sazonal no site do IM (desde 15 de abril, não é alterada), é toda ela um tesourinho deprimente.



> *Vem aí um Verão quente*



Espantoso, eu à espera de neve no verão. Mas qual é a novidade?, o que se quer saber é se vai ser muito ou pouco quente, ninguém duvida que vai ser quente.



> Pouca chuva e dias mais quentes que em 2011 caracterizam a nova estação. Há uma nuance: as noites vão ser mais frias que o habitual.



Boa, as noites serão mais frias que o habitual, bom para refrescar a casa. Para além disso, uma sensacional novidade, vai chover pouco, logo os nossos verões que são tão chuvosos.



> Este ano, o Verão promete ser mais quente que em 2011. Temperaturas elevadas, mas sem exageros nem surpresas prevê o meteorologista Pedro Viterbo: “Podemos esperar temperaturas mais altas que em 2011, o Verão típico. Por outro lado não há indicações que seja um Verão extremamente quente. Não temos razões para esperar nada de muito anómalo em termos fogos florestais, por exemplo.”



Agora a culpa é do meteorologista. Não só o verão típico foi o de 2011, como já foi referido no post anterior, como refere que não se espera nada de anómalo em termos de fogos florestais. É um pouco complicado relacionar directamente o número de incêndios com a anomalia da temperatura (se bem que fora referido que o verão seria quente), como se deveria salientar que o inverno extremamente seco que tivemos, pode complicar um pouco a situação.



> Mas se os dias prometem ser quentes, já as noites neste Verão vão mesmo pedir um casaco. A culpa é das baixas térmicas, explica o meteorologista: “A situação de baixa térmica, pela informação que temos, vai ocorrer mais do que o normal.”



O meteorologista refere a baixa térmica. Eu presumo que ele se refere à depressão térmica que se forma no interior da península nos dias mais quentes, e que origina a nortada no litoral. Não refere que as noites serão frias, apenas que teremos nortadas à tarde no litoral, mais do que habitual. 
Afinal, as noites não serão mais frias que o habitual.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2012 às 22:45)

David sf disse:


> Análise da notícia, que para além da mais valia informativa, face à ausência de actualizações da previsão sazonal no site do IM (desde 15 de abril, não é alterada), é toda ela um tesourinho deprimente.



A previsão sazonal está congelada, tal como a previsão semanal/mensal no site do IM, começa-se a evoluir mas depois a informação é descontinuada. 

No site italiano a previsão sazonal referente ao mês de junho saiu hoje e revela um Verão pouco quente sem grandes extremos em que Portugal aparece com sem sinal ou anomalia de +0.5ºC.


----------

